# VTX3D HD 7970 X-Edition 3 GB



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

VTX3D's HD 7970 X-Edition uses the proven AMD reference design PCB with a custom dual fan cooler and massively increased clock speeds out of the box. Thanks to a large variety of included adapters that will help getting EyeFinity up and running, the card effectively comes at reference design pricing.

*Show full review*


----------



## Avelict (May 21, 2012)

Seems reasonable to me. I love the cooling solution on that thing, problem is the 670 really puts a damper on it in my opinion. Several games @ 1920x1200 the 670 has comparable performance, and roughly $80 cheaper. Here's to hoping for the 7990!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 21, 2012)

It is available in the UK for £380.  It makes it arguably a better option than a GTX 680 and as far as the GTX 670 goes, well, it really depends on the resolution (only makes sense to go for the AMD choice at 1200+).

If AMD had released cards clocked this high to start with the GTX 680's launch would have been decidedly uneventful.

Note to AMD for next time - Better stock coolers and less conservative clocks.


----------



## Avelict (May 21, 2012)

Imagine if AMD started releasing cards at 1200mhz core, they'd want $700 for single gpu cards...


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 21, 2012)

Nice enough card, but with GTX 670 going for £299, it needs to be a smidgen cheaper.


----------



## Zubasa (May 21, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> If AMD had released cards clocked this high to start with the GTX 680's launch would have been decidedly uneventful.
> 
> Note to AMD for next time - Better stock coolers and less conservative clocks.


What you have to realize is that nVidia have released significantly later than AMD which allow for fab processes to mature.
Not so much that AMD is too conservative. It is the 28nm yield being the factor here.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 21, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> What you have to realize is that nVidia have released significantly later than AMD which allow for fab processes to mature.
> Not so much that AMD is too conservative. It is the 28nm yield being the factor here.



Yeah but most reviews had the 7970 clocking easily past 1050 in December 2011.  AMD almost definitely got greedy and stuck with lower clocks to plan on a faster release later on and got caught with their pants down.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (May 22, 2012)

"High price compared to other options (*GTX 680*, 670)"

From the first page of the review:

"VTX3D HD 7970 X-Edition = $480"
"GeForce GTX 680 = $500"

The GTX670 makes both the GTX680 and HD7970 look expensive. However,looking at the high resolution results,the pre-overclocked HD7970 does quite well against the GTX680 and is cheaper. Even the power consumption under load is similar and it is slightly quieter than the GTX680 reference card tested too.


----------



## Cyanigosa (May 22, 2012)

Nice review, but I have a question:
Why keep the old COD4?
All most every mainstream card performs well in this game.


----------



## Zubasa (May 23, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah but most reviews had the 7970 clocking easily past 1050 in December 2011.  AMD almost definitely got greedy and stuck with lower clocks to plan on a faster release later on and got caught with their pants down.


Not so much on how far the chip can clock, but how far they can clock the chip without the power consumption sky rocketing 
Yes they can clock it further, but if that makes the 7970 looks like the original Thermi whats the point?


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (May 23, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> Not so much on how far the chip can clock, but how far they can clock the chip without the power consumption sky rocketing
> Yes they can clock it further, but if that makes the 7970 looks like the original Thermi whats the point?



The HD7970 is nothing like the GTX480 when it comes to power consumption.







The VTX card runs at 1050MHZ anyway which is a 125MHZ overclock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2012)

Cyanigosa said:


> Nice review, but I have a question:
> Why keep the old COD4?
> All most every mainstream card performs well in this game.



It is used to bench for COD MW2 and MW3 because of the same engine used


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2012)

Seems to be a Nice Stock board (Doesnt overclock any higher than what shows here, others tend to go further it seems)

I think this could technically be what Visiontek boards should be on Retail shelves


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 22, 2012)

CAT-THE-FIFTH said:


> The HD7970 is nothing like the GTX480 when it comes to power consumption.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VTX3D/Radeon_HD_7970_X-Edition/images/power_peak.gif
> 
> The VTX card runs at 1050MHZ anyway which is a 125MHZ overclock.


Look at the 7970 Ghz edition and now look back at this is interesting


----------

